# Mountain



## fliege

If you've not watched it, Mountain is worth checking out. The soundtrack is almost completely classical with plenty of full movements (and I think even one full concerto) that fit sensitively with the narration and the photography. It's a very pleasing way to spend an hour or so.


----------

